# this month's haunt idea from the news



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

If you have a room or a section of.your yardhaunt that needs a ready-to-go idea, I offer you the critter revolt and delicatessen... http://digitaljournal.com/article/213294

So many phobias in one small space. B-)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Skin is crawling here, ICKIE!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Sooooo....possibly effective as a room? ;-)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A police spokesman said, according to the Sun: “It was like a horror movie. His corpse was over the sofa. Giant webs draped him, spiders were all over him. They were coming out of his nose and his mouth. There was everything there one could imagine in the world of reptiles. Larger pieces of flesh torn off by the lizards were scooped up and taken back to the webs of tarantulas and other bird-eating spiders.” 

One man's horror movie is another's haunt idea. Sounds like something we might be able to pull off.


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

Kind of puts a whole new perspective on a restaurant idea I have.


----------

